# English Shepherd puppies



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

The English Shepherd is an old breed - the original all around family farmdog. They make wonderful companions and guardians for active families and excellent helpers around the farm and homestead.

We have a few puppies available- they are 11 weeks old (2 females, 1 male) and 13 weeks old (2 males). These are from working dogs. All puppies are Naturally Reader and fed a raw diet.

Email us for more information or to request an application.

Visit our blog at http://highlandglennes.blogspot.com/ to read descriptions and see pics. Who can't use a puppy fix now and then!

Krystal


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

What do you mean Naturaly Reader? If you was closer I would be tempted.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

Naturally Reared means fed a species appropriate raw diet, no chemicals, and minimal vaccines. 

We do ship our puppies, also!


----------



## Hickoryrdg (Jul 17, 2013)

My dad had an English shepherd from some great working stock in the sierras in California. Best dog he ever owned. Took him years to get over her when she passed. Maybe he will be ready for a pup in a year or two, I will definitely save your website and look you up when he is!!


----------

